# Good options at Walmart right now...



## 5dice (Nov 9, 2016)

So, there are some good containers at Walmart right now. Pics and UPC codes attached. 

The Rubbermaid will probably work for
The B. smithi I really want. Probably in that 3/4" size. What size hole would you make for such a tiny sling?

These containers have really thick walls and clear, non-distorting views, and clear, locking tops. Just what I've been looking for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Red Eunice (Nov 10, 2016)

Hole size 1/8", don't want prey to escape, unless feeding pre killed only. At 3/4" should be able to take live prey quite easily, mine did.
 Nice find. Walmart is a good source for enclosures.


----------



## 5dice (Nov 10, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> Hole size 1/8", don't want prey to escape, unless feeding pre killed only. At 3/4" should be able to take live prey quite easily, mine did.
> Nice find. Walmart is a good source for enclosures.


I'm more worried about spidey escaping. I usually crush heads on dubias for feeding. Darn things burrow so fast! Just want to make sure the T stays inside!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 10, 2016)

1/8 holes would work really well, just heat up a pin very hot on your stove or other source of heat and go to town on the top and sides  Love the look of the first one, but is that second one glass? Looks very thick and hard to cut holes into...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 5dice (Nov 10, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> 1/8 holes would work really well, just heat up a pin very hot on your stove or other source of heat and go to town on the top and sides  Love the look of the first one, but is that second one glass? Looks very thick and hard to cut holes into...


Nope. All plastic. It is thick. Here it is with a pen for reference. Level 7 recycleable plastic.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 10, 2016)

Rubbermaid looks very interesting, almost too good to be true. I'll have to check it out. How thick/sturdy are the walls? When you lock/unlock, does it shake container a bit ? Most containers, except for RUBs, have that issue.


----------



## 5dice (Nov 10, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Rubbermaid looks very interesting, almost too good to be true. I'll have to check it out. How thick/sturdy are the walls? When you lock/unlock, does it shake container a bit ? Most containers, except for RUBs, have that issue.


Plenty sturdy.  A bit thinner than the taller container.  It does have a seal and snapping locks.  So, there is some disturbance to opening it.  But it's not any worse than a lid off a deli-cup IMHO.


----------



## badxwolf1203 (Jan 7, 2017)

Was just going to start a thread RE: the Rubbermaid Brilliance containers but since I found this one I will just praise it here...I just picked up one of the 1.3cup capacity ones today and got it all done up for my 1.25" Euathlus sp. Red today and OMG I love that tub so much already! Was easy to drill, very sturdy and CLEAR! Pretty similar in size to Jamie's sling enclosures but IMO nicer looking and less annoying top. Definitely the best enclosure for slings I've used by far, will be picking up some more this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 7, 2017)

I've seen these. Don't the lids lock down really tight? So that opening and closing them disturbs the T? I love how clear they were. I can see them for slow slings but not fast OW. I could be wrong.

Wanted another person's opinion. I felt they lock too tight for me.

They are perfectly clear that's for sure. I wish RUBs were clear like these!


----------



## badxwolf1203 (Jan 7, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I've seen these. Don't the lids lock down really tight? So that opening and closing them disturbs the T? I love how clear they were. I can see them for slow slings but not fast OW. I could be wrong.
> 
> Wanted another person's opinion. I felt they lock too tight for me.
> 
> They are perfectly clear that's for sure. I wish RUBs were clear like these!


I was concerned lid removal would be disturbing as well, but I noticed after I had drilled air holes the lid came on/off much smoother...seems having the air holes releases the suction pressure so there isn't the same "pop" type feel to using the lid. I always hold the bottom of my enclosures and lift my lids from the corner and so far it hasn't disturbed my sling. I only keep new world terrestrial species so I can't speak towards their use for old world slings. However, my Hapalopus sp. Colombia have rivaled my friend's pokies in speed, so using that as a reference I would NOT use the 1.3cup capacity for faster species. The next size up, 3.2cups, I might try for them though as I always give myself more enclosure room for my faster T's since they're less likely to bolt OUT of the enclosure but instead into a burrow/under a plant. Oh, and I personally probably wont stick a sling under 1" in one of these. Hope that helps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 7, 2017)

badxwolf1203 said:


> I was concerned lid removal would be disturbing as well, but I noticed after I had drilled air holes the lid came on/off much smoother...seems having the air holes releases the suction pressure so there isn't the same "pop" type feel to using the lid. I always hold the bottom of my enclosures and lift my lids from the corner and so far it hasn't disturbed my sling. I only keep new world terrestrial species so I can't speak towards their use for old world slings. However, my Hapalopus sp. Colombia have rivaled my friend's pokies in speed, so using that as a reference I would NOT use the 1.3cup capacity for faster species. The next size up, 3.2cups, I might try for them though as I always give myself more enclosure room for my faster T's since they're less likely to bolt OUT of the enclosure but instead into a burrow/under a plant. Oh, and I personally probably wont stick a sling under 1" in one of these. Hope that helps


Wow, this is helpful! I was in a store and couldn't really open them. After reading what you wrote, that makes sense. I'm definitely going to get a few now. Appreciate the species note too. I own sp Columbia's.

Very helpful!


----------



## badxwolf1203 (Jan 7, 2017)

A couple more things about the Rubbermaid Brilliance I should have mentioned but forgot since I was so dang excited about them... 
#1] Directly under each latch is a hole. When they are latched shut, it is completely filled in, but when the latches are up, it is accessible. It is bigger than the air holes I drilled for mine though; I did a single row all the way around using a a 3/32" drill bit. I chose that size primarily because I was concerned a bigger bit would crack it. The material feels similar to acrylic. I went slow and chose a small bit and there shouldn't be any problems (I'm pretending to be handy enough to have known that makes a difference). So yes, those holes are there but shouldn't be a problem but I know a lot of people (myself included) will unlatch their enclosures and just leave the lid on while they're grabbing food, waterdish, etc. Doubt anything can escape from them but there is a first for everything.
#2] The reason I personally would not use these for slings under 1" is it does look like small slings MIGHT be able to squeeze between the lid and the rubber seal inside of the container. I say might because I can't 100% tell how excessible the seal part is on the inner part but it looks like it might be and we all know how curious and pain-in-the-butt some slings can be. I don't think they'd be able to fully breach to the other side of it but I wouldn't want to risk not noticing it did that and then setting the lid down and it running off to Mexico to join the circus all because I assumed it was in a burrow avoiding me.

That I believe covers all of the good and not so good parts about it. I still HIGHLY recommend these!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 7, 2017)

Didn't remember the holes, thanks! I THINK I felt the same as you regarding slings when I saw them. Your last post seemed to jog my memory a bit. I'll take a look at them again w/your thoughts next time I see these!


----------



## mitty (Jan 7, 2017)

5dice said:


> So, there are some good containers at Walmart right now. Pics and UPC codes attached.
> 
> The Rubbermaid will probably work for
> The B. smithi I really want. Probably in that 3/4" size. What size hole would you make for such a tiny sling?
> ...


Both look great! How much do these two run you at Walmart? Have you drilled holes in the thicker arboreal enclosure? If so, could you post pictures and your thoughts on how difficult / easy it was?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 8, 2017)

mitty said:


> Both look great! How much do these two run you at Walmart?


The small ones were $5 each or almost $14 for a pack of two smalls and one medium.

Note: the packaging misleadingly labels the three-container pack as a set of "6 pieces."  (Apparently they are counting the lid and container separately.)


----------



## Belegnole (Jan 17, 2017)

I saw these last weekend myself and liked the looks of them. Unfortunately I was shopping for a 2" A avic. I did find a suitable cereal container with the cloudy softer plastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (Jul 13, 2017)

Just picked up some of the Rubbermaid Brilliance. Any thoughts on whether a soldering iron would work better for holes than a drill and drill bits?


----------



## badxwolf1203 (Jul 13, 2017)

StampFan said:


> Just picked up some of the Rubbermaid Brilliance. Any thoughts on whether a soldering iron would work better for holes than a drill and drill bits?


I've never used a soldering iron before, so I really can't give an opinion...but if you do use a drill DEFINITELY go with a small bit and go slow...while I was drilling I was super paranoid I was going to crack the container. Luckily I didn't, and they have been really nice enclosures so far. Whatever method you use, good luck!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

